
Study: Oceans Have Absorbed 60 Percent More Heat Than Previously Thought - KnightOfWords
https://scripps.ucsd.edu/news/study-oceans-have-absorbed-60-percent-more-heat-previously-thought
======
KnightOfWords
If this is confirmed it would mean that climate sensitivity is at the high end
of estimates. Some of the implications are discussed in this BBC news article:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-46046067](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-46046067)

